
Abstaining From Alcohol Significantly Shortens Life - powertry
http://www.businessinsider.com/abstaining-from-alcohol-significantly-shortens-life-2013-12?IR=T
======
yonibot
When articles like this come out it's important to exercise a bit of healthy
scepticism and look at whether this study was funded by interested
corporations. This does happen, and sometimes through non-profits that are
themselves fronts for corporations. See this excellent article by George
Monbiot from a while back: [http://www.monbiot.com/2006/02/07/smoke-
rings/](http://www.monbiot.com/2006/02/07/smoke-rings/)

